# TAPE switch



## infoseeker (Jul 19, 2006)

im not really familiar with SUREFIRE
my question is, i have a flashlight here LED LENSER 7736TS

http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/core/media/media.nl?id=7072&c=ACCT77762&h=f74008939c63153d887c

and i read in some other website that a tape switch from a surefire can be fit here
this 7736TS is 1inch diameter and can be fit in normal gun mount

My question is, is all TAPE Switch from surefire is all one size?
if not, which one i will buy?

Thanks in advance

 infoseeker


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 26, 2006)

As far as I know, all the Surefires that can take a tape switch are the same size. If this isn't for life and death applications (plice or military use) I'd suggest the one by Pelican. It's about a quarter or fifth the price of the SureFire switch, and works very well.


----------



## infoseeker (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the reply UNICORN

im thingking also the same that the have standard size when it comes in tape switch (even tho i have no experienced with surefire)

thanks also for the suggestion about the Pelican accessories, but sad to say here in the PHILIppines and most part of ASIA is not available
Most here is (old Maglight), LED LENSER, the SUREFIRE and of course more of trash

 infoseeker


----------

